# Subclass 457 Visa



## florafauna99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi All,
I have ben staying in Australia since July 2010 on 457 Visa and working here since then; would now I be able to lodge my Permanent Residency Application and also as I have my aged mother back in CHina ; so if I lodge my Permanent Residency File, would i be able to add my mother in it as a secondary applicant.

ANy help much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

If you have been there since 2010 no. DIAC definition of dependency includes the person living with you. If she has not for 3 years she has either been taking care of herself or someone else has.


----------



## florafauna99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Shel for replying back; since 2010 she has been residing in China but she has been living in my house and I have employed a maid to look after her; other than that she has no one to look after her.

Would you have some options now.

Thanku so much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

No because she does not meet the requirements if dependency.


----------



## florafauna99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Shel sorry to interrupt again; do you mind telling me the basic requirements of dependency; just out of curiosity wanted to know! Thanks heaps!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Including family members

They must be single, not in employment, living in your household, more dependent (including physical dependence) on you than any other person, have nobody else to care for then.

She does not meet the requirements. She might be able to apply for a parent visa once you have your PR.


----------

